# Emersed shrimp display tank



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm planning on setting up an emersed setup in a 20 gallon high tank. I'm planning on growing hemianthus callitrichoides, anubias, and crypts all emersed with some java moss strategically tied to rocks and wood. I'll have a small pump to create a waterfall. No heater. No filter. I'll use a clamp light with CF bulb. Soil bottom layer covered by ecocomplete (probably). The substrate will be pretty deep in some places (6+ inches) to get the land above the water level. I'm planning on stocking with cherry red shrimp only.

I was inspired by a webpage called Brian's Tropicals from his frog terrarium setup. Here is a link:
http://www.brianstropicals.com/building.html

Also, I've read Diane Walsted's article http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf. The difference is that my setup will remain emersed permanently.

So I have 2 questions.

1. Does anyone see any problems with this proposed setup?
2. Will the shrimp come out of the water and inhabit the land section or are they strictly aquatic?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW that site is really awesome. I've always wanted to make one of these. You might want to add something like laterite or root tabs to your substrate for your crypts, they would appreciate it. If your tank comes out half as cool as the idea it's going to look great, good luck.


----------

